# Need Tactical/Treking Backpack GSD



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all. I'm trying to find a backpack for one of my GSDs that can be used to carry water bottles externally. That may not exist. I'd like for the pack to have an easily accessible pocket/flap etc. to hold a flashlight, etc., or anything I might need to get in my hand quickly. 

All I can find online are cute, dayglo backpacks that don't seem very rugged.

Anyone own one or know where I can get one?


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Signature K9 is the best.
www.signaturek9.com


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I like activedogs vests and harnesses. I have about 5 that I've had in heavy use for 4+ years.

I also have 2 Outward Hound backpacks and my SO uses this brand for his dog for hiking. I think it holds 3 water bottles in each pouch. I like it for a service dog - I can fit my laptop in one of the pouches!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Get this 

http://www.signaturek9.com/Store/Ny...a0bbbb1bd8036f67.e3eSc3uRax8Te34Pa38Ta38Qax50

Then go to your Military surplus store of if you like really nice looking stuff and have extra money go to Maxpedition.com and get the Molle pouches you need to create whatever pockets you need.

http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=7


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I meant to use this link however both harnesses will work depending on your situation

http://www.signaturek9.com/s.nl;jse...Pa38Ta38Qax50?it=A&id=4621&sc=7&category=2323


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Chris. Nice rec. I'll have to be careful and not spend too much money on the add ons!


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

I have an Outward Hound pack for my dog that I really like, it holds a lot of stuff and wasn't too expensive..


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

Harness can be used separately from backpack.

http://www.ruffwear.com


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

I was going to say Ruffwear as well. The new harness they designed that you can rappel with your dog is pretty cool. Its not very easy on or off but neither are regular rock climbing harnesses. 

I have never been able to see the signature k9 everytime I clicked on something it would say unavailable but those links just now worked.


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

I have to correct myself, my dog's pack is made by http://www.ruffwear.com/ - Not outward hound. 

Yesterday it rained ALL day and we did a 7 hour hike over some VERY challenging terrain.. Nothing inside the pack was wet at the end of the trail and Braxton seemed comfortable carrying it all day.


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Tiffany Compton said:


> I have to correct myself, my dog's pack is made by http://www.ruffwear.com/ - Not outward hound.
> 
> Yesterday it rained ALL day and we did a 7 hour hike over some VERY challenging terrain.. Nothing inside the pack was wet at the end of the trail and Braxton seemed comfortable carrying it all day.


 
Super nic pic.


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, that tree was just too interesting not to get a photo of it..


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

While I'm not certain, that looks like an osage tree, which Indians used to make bows and arrows with. The seeds from the fruit are what the French planted to create the hedge rows that made it so hard for German tanks to go smashing around through the land of bordeaux and stinky cheese.

If you ever have a chance to use osage as firewood, you will not be disappointed. It is amazing.

Your mal looks like he could help you tote some home!


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for that information Jason, really interesting to find out! 

This tree is unlike any around it and was spotted by my Sgt the week prior. He raved about this "grand old tree" so much that I decided to go hike out to it with him, and I am glad that I did after seeing it... 

I have to give my boy Braxton credit -- He really earned his feed that day carrying all of my supplies through the mud and muck, never once giving me any trouble or hesitation.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Another vote for the Ruff Wear packs here. I prefer the simpler one (Approach), but the other one has removable packs and water bladders in them.

Maybe the colours are too yuppie for you? Looks super cute on Tiffany's mal though

On an aside...I always have wondered what makes something "tactical"? Must be black???? Not speaking about dog gear AT ALL, but I have noted that lots (not all) of gear related to combat, or billed as "tactical" is not as good as other high end gear available. This is true of soft goods in the outdoor industry anyways. JMHO.


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Maybe the colours are too yuppie for you? Looks super cute on Tiffany's mal though
> .


Thank you!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I like the Ruff Rider by Granite Gear, with the Approach pack by Ruffwear coming in second. I had a hard time with the seam on the underside of the Ruffwear pack rubbing a place on my dogs' backs. 

The Granite Gear pack has adjustable saddle bags, so you can raise or lower them in case one side is heavier than the other or whatever. I liked that feature. They will also hold an entire 2L soda bottle inside them with room to spare.


----------



## bao qu (Jan 23, 2010)

I also have the Ruff Wear Approach. :razz:


----------

